# Hymer 660 F plate ... low mileage whats it worth & advis



## 122511 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi All 
First post here so please bear with me , am considering expanding my event photography and need a good reliable live in van ... as having worked on Mercs last year as a fitter , the Merc based Hymers looked like a sound bet appart from the initial cost of purchase !

Have seen a very clean and low mileage 660 on an F plate but wanted to check in here first to get a feel for its value !

Has all the bells n whisles , 12mths MOT , some service history,

Anything I need to know about these vans / need to ask please feel free to speak openly before its too late .

All best
Greg

Ps, If theres an alternative thats cheaper but same build quality then I'd also like to know .


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

I dont think you can go wrong with this vehicle. They are strong reliable vehicles and will give you years of trouble free use, (hopefully)
Just one proviso, make sure it has power steering. I bought a lovely low mileage vehicle of a similar age without power steering and found that parking was a nightmare. A run across the French Alps with the twisting u bends left me exhausted so I changed it quickly for a similar vehicle with P/S and Turbo. The difference is worth the little extra you may pay.


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

We have a 660 Hymer and it's fantastic.
check the sides aren't bowed and that the power steering working.
I presume it's a 5cyl 2.9 liter? as the 4 cyl 2.4 l that was also available in 1988 is even more sluggish.
We had ours turbo ed and it keeps up with with the flow now...
Before going from 3rd to 4th gear was almost a stall on even a slight slope.
If it's an auto you don't get a speedometer, you get a CALENDAR


----------



## 122511 (Apr 17, 2009)

Cheers for the replys ,,, but is it worth 10 to 11k ? 
Thanks 
Greg


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

Can't say without seeing it, or it's specs..
As a Guide I bought [ for my Bro in law ] a 1988, 660 with 100K on the clock.
[60.000 miles ] for £12 K 3 years ago...
Now has 150 k on clock and has sailed through 3 MOT's with only one adsvisory.
PLUS he date checked the tyres and found 4 were 8 years old, so changed them
55/ 58 mph cruising = 22 mpg 
not fast but fantastically comfortable for wildcamping .....
spesh if you have solar panels


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

it looks like the going rate

http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-2000035655/8584a061.html


----------



## tinlizzie (Jul 24, 2010)

*REPLACEMENT WASHROOM SINK AND KITCHEN SINK COVER.*

Hi we recently bought a Hymer 665 1989 and are in need of a replacement sink for washroom in cream with left hand hole for tap and also a sink cover for kitchen, has any one got either or can advise where to source them? Also looking for stainless steel wheel trim for rear wheel 14 inch with eleven holes around circumference and five clips, or if someone has a full set they wish to sell or no longer need can you get in touch. Many thanks. [/b]


----------

